# Food Safety News - 12/02/2020 ....  COVID crisis might not have provided judges with enough superpowers



## daveomak.fs (Dec 2, 2020)

*COVID crisis might not have provided judges with enough superpowers*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 02, 2020 12:05 am A food safety case is on track to be the vehicle for deciding whether federal judges have gained any extra power to stop time during the coronavirus pandemic. It rises out of the United States versus Paul Kruse, the retired president of Blue Bell Creameries. The government is attempting to prosecute Kruse on conspiracy and... Continue Reading


*Experts help WFP after food aid outbreak*
By News Desk on Dec 02, 2020 12:04 am An expert group on tropane alkaloids that gathered after an outbreak traced to contaminated food aid in Uganda has published its findings. In 2019, 315 people were ill and five died after eating “Super Cereal” provided by the World Food Programme (WFP) that was contaminated by tropane alkaloids. Super Cereal consists of pre-cooked corn, soybean and... Continue Reading


*Researchers look at Listeria risks in food distribution centers*
By News Desk on Dec 02, 2020 12:03 am The Center for Produce Safety awarded more than $300,000 to a research project that is examining the risk of contamination in distribution center environments by surveying managers and collecting testing samples at their facilities, focusing on potentially high-risk areas, practices and equipment. The Food and Drug Administration’s Preventive Controls for Human Food Rule requires environmental... Continue Reading


*Food poisoning decline continues in England and Wales*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 02, 2020 12:02 am Food poisoning in England and Wales has gone down for the fifth year in a row, according to annual figures. There were more than 8,800 formally notified cases of food poisoning in 2019 compared to just more than 11,000 in 2018. The most recent time numbers went up was from 2013 to 2014. Public Health... Continue Reading


----------

